# Prominaea Florafest Cheetah



## toddybear (Jun 28, 2009)

A first-time bloomer with more buds to come!


----------



## arcticshaun (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice Todd! I'm still waiting for blooms on my only Prom. hybrid. When in bloom these miniatures really stand out.

Shaun


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome! I have that one too. Hope it blooms for me next year. Mine are all living in my terrarium now and are much happier than before.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 29, 2009)

Superb!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2009)

That's cute -- and nicely grown.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep, well done.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 29, 2009)

neat!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 30, 2009)

very nice one Todd, and good pic, again!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 30, 2009)

that is an awesome one! The spots are very evenly dispersed


----------



## mkline3 (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice n' spotty. If I have luck with my Prom. Chamaleon I'll have to try out this one too.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice. I have no experience w/ these and usually bad luck with bulbs but since everyone is doing so well with these I'm going to try one.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 23, 2009)

:clap: :clap: Another one on the wish list! :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 23, 2009)

Cheetah indeed! Great shot too - I like the back lighting.


----------



## Barbara (Jul 23, 2009)

Very nice, I was eyeing a few of these from Paramount Orchids last year, but decided against it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Elena (Jul 23, 2009)

Great job, the colours and the pattern are very nice.


----------

